# padded bike shorts?



## mac4095 (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't like padded bike shorts, I find them most uncomfortable. Read something about "jammers" guess it some type of swimwear. Would something like this be a workable alternative to a padded short? Also trying to work up the confidance to not wear baggy shorts (rule #19 violation) over my bike shorts, is this normal?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

jammers are mid-thigh lycra swim trunks. I use them for doing laps in the pool. wouldn't consider them for cycling tho. at least not for any distance over 5 miles. 

the pad in cycling shorts is mostly for wicking sweat away, not providing a 'cushion'...

and riding a Paramount with baggies is just wrong.


----------



## Husker24 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mac,
I am pretty new to cycling, but I do use padded shorts and like them. One of the main advantages of their design is they try to eliminate seams in places that could be uncomfortable. If you can find some other shorts that do a similar thing I would think it would be worth a try.
I wear them under thin athletic shorts as I am also trying to work up the nerve also. Maybe if I do some group rides with the LBS like I am planning then it wouldn't feel as out of place.


----------



## mac4095 (Mar 29, 2012)

By uncomfortable I mean chaffing and soreness from riding in padded shorts. I now ride with box briefs under my baggy shorts and have no issued doing 20 miles. Just need to find something that doesn't have all that junk down there rubbing all the wrong stuff.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mac4095 said:


> By uncomfortable I mean chaffing and soreness from riding in padded shorts. I now ride with box briefs under my baggy shorts and have no issued doing 20 miles. Just need to find something that doesn't have all that junk down there rubbing all the wrong stuff.


if you have these problems w/ cycling shorts, most likely you're in the wrong size shorts...too big i'm guessing. most people that are having insecurity issues w/ wearing lycra in the first place also feel uncomfortable about buy the damn things tight enough. there's a reason why 99.99999999999999999% of the recreational level and up cyclists out there use them...think about that for a minute. it most certainly isn't to look cool, there's lots of easier ways to do that. it's all about function. there shouldn't be ANY rubbing or chafing.


----------



## mac4095 (Mar 29, 2012)

Didn't factor the size thing in bought the padded shorts 40 lbs. ago, guess I need to go down a size. Man I'm an idiot.


----------



## 3XBiker (Apr 9, 2012)

Most important factor , don't just buy a pair of padded
Shorts , do your research and get a quality pair
Because cheap material can also cause chaffing.


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

mac4095 said:


> By uncomfortable I mean chaffing and soreness from riding in padded shorts. I now ride with box briefs under my baggy shorts and have no issued doing 20 miles. Just need to find something that doesn't have all that junk down there rubbing all the wrong stuff.


The fact that you have effectively lowered your seat position by removing your padded bike shorts and now are wearing boxers and shorts more than likely means that your saddle is
too high.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

mac4095 said:


> Didn't factor the size thing in bought the padded shorts 40 lbs. ago, guess I need to go down a size. Man I'm an idiot.


I don't consider myself an idiot, and I did the same thing. I had chafing issues, and it was a combination of shorts that were too big, and a seat that was too high (as Seagoon suggested, above). No one is born knowing this stuff, the only idiocy is not asking for help when something is wrong.

Also, be aware that shorts that work for one person may, or may not, work for another. For example, Pearl Izumi makes fine padded cycling shorts that many people swear by, but they do not match my particular body shape and they cause me agony on any ride over 2 hrs or so. You might need to be prepared to experiment a little to find shorts (or, better, bibs) that work for you.




--------------------------------


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Seagoon said:


> The fact that you have effectively* lowered your seat position* by removing your padded bike shorts and now are wearing boxers and shorts more than likely means that your *saddle is too high.*




Wouldn't the opposite be true? If, by 'removing' padding a rider lowers them self, wouldn't the saddle position be too_ low_? 

That aside, Add me to the list that thinks you should search out padded shorts (or bibs) that fit rather than (based on a bad experience) discount their use entirely. 

On the topic of changing saddle height, I'd advise caution. IIRC you had a fitting not too long ago. If saddle height was set while you wore padded shorts, I don't think you _necessarily_ have to reposition the saddle now. Also, good fit equates to comfort/ performance, so (sans the chaffing issue) if your comfortable riding your bike, hold off on the adjustments.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*40 pounds!*



mac4095 said:


> Didn't factor the size thing in bought the padded shorts 40 lbs. ago, guess I need to go down a size. Man I'm an idiot.


Whoa! Maybe 2 sizes. Well done, BTW.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

First thing, make sure there tight, but not too uncomfortably tight. And then wear banana hammocks, your nuts will thank thee.


----------



## mac4095 (Mar 29, 2012)

Didn't see how this would be of any help.










Went down a size on padded shorts and it's better but still not as comfortable as un-padded.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Which shorts are they? I guess if you are comfortable with no pad, one can assume it’s not the saddle that’s the issue. And shorts aren’t designed to be worn with underwear. 

DIfferent brands and their models have different types of pads. Some are thicker than others, some are cut in a different way (more or less full so they cover a bigger or smaller area), the placing is different, the ridges in the pad are in different areas, etc. Also, sizing is different between brands and especially between US and Euro fit so take that into account too (maybe your size is still too big?). 

I think entry level American cyclists (and Americans in general) like things big and cushy so entry level shorts made for Americans is often big and cushy. Something tells me you should try a Euro brand. Go to your LBS and compare the Euro’s to the others and see what you think. Also, consider trying some chamois cream. Some people find it helps a lot with chaffing, others don’t need it. Or maybe you just need a bit of time to acclimate to the padded shorts, which can be the case if the smaller sized ones aren’t chaffing but just feel foreign to wear. 

When all is done though, the answer may be that you just have a finicky bum and may have to go on a hunt for shorts/bibs that feel good. Best of luck.


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

mac4095 said:


> By uncomfortable I mean chaffing and soreness from riding in padded shorts. I now ride with box briefs under my baggy shorts and have no issued doing 20 miles. Just need to find something that doesn't have all that junk down there rubbing all the wrong stuff.


Almost certainly a size thing. There is a minor bit of getting use to it, but that's mostly when you're *not* on the bike. In general, they should feel like a second skin. The fact that you've lost 40lbs is, as you now suggest, probably the thing. Too big = horrific on bike shorts. 

I guess thet #1 thing I'd add is that bike shorts are not something to pick out and buy online unless you have a lot of money to burn. Don't get me wrong, you can eventually buy them online, but you want to try them on, so this is an area where I highly recommend a trip to your LBS. Note that some LBS have more apparel focus than others - look around. A pair that is "awesome" for one person, is "junk" for another, so try more than one pair, and don't skimp on quality if you're going to ride more than 20 or 30 miles (don't anyway, but *really* focus on it as your miles get higher).

Things to look for:

General fit. Things might seem a little bulky in the crotch/butt, but it shouldn't be that much. Things should be snug on the leg and butt, but not constricting.
Look at all the seems - are they relatively smooth?
There will almost always be some sort of bump where the chamois (i.e., the padding) ends, but compare shorts and you'll see the abruptness of it various. Less is better.
"Padding". As another poster indicated, the chamois is more about wicking away moisture than true padding. That said, there definitely is a padding element. Do NOT, however, get overly caught up in that. You'll find that the pros generally ride with a somewhat firmer/thinner chamois. Too much padding can be like an overly padded seat, and cause your butt to shift a lot in the seat as you ride - this will eventually actually make things *worse*.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

professionalsql said:


> Almost certainly a size thing. There is a minor bit of getting use to it, but that's mostly when you're *not* on the bike.


Or they could just be terrible shorts. When I started riding, the first pair of shorts I had were utter trash. Then when I ponied up a little bit more money things improved.


----------

